# Dog Mysteries for 1.99



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

Hi All--
I'm new here so please be patient if I make mistakes... I just made several books available for Kindle but I want to group them by subject if that's ok. SMOKY MOUNTAIN TRACKS http://www.amazon.com/Smoky-Mountain-Tracks-ebook/dp/B003H9LJW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273352349&sr=1-1
is the first in the Raine Stockton Dog Mystery Series set in a small town in North Carolina. It features part-time forest ranger and full time dog trainer Raine Stockton and her young golden-retriever, Cisco, a search-and-rescue dog in training. You can read reviews on the Amazon "books" page. The second book in the series, RAPID FIRE http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Raine-Stockton-Mystery-ebook/dp/B003IPDN3K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1273353176&sr=1-1 focuses on a terrorist hiding in the Nantahalla forest-- who just happens to be Raine's old boyfriend. Both books are priced at 1.99. GUN SHY, the third book in the series, is also available for Kindle, but is still controled by the publisher and priced a bit higher. Sorry, I don't know how to send the cover photos but if (a big if!) I did the hyperlinks correctly you can see them on the Kindle books page.

Thanks! (let me know nicely if I screwed up anything  )

Donna Ball
www.donnaball.net


----------



## Schnauzermom (Apr 29, 2010)

Goldie treebers, training, and mysteries all together? YAY!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Donna,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Donna,

Welcome to KB from a fellow "dog author."  I read your books in paperback a while ago and enjoyed them very much.  Are you only putting out your backlist and anything new will still come through your publisher? Are there or will there be new books in your Raine Stockton series?

Seems to me it's about time Amazon created a subgenre for dog mysteries like the one they have for cats!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Just picked up the first 2 in the series after reading the sample of "Smoky Mountain Tracks". Will probably pick up the third after finishing these two. Looking forward to them. 



ellenoc said:


> ...Seems to me it's about time Amazon created a subgenre for dog mysteries like the one they have for cats!


Agreed. After reading "Rottweiler Rescue", I've been actively looking for books in this genre.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to the Kindleboards Donna!

Vicki


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome, Donna. I love dogs, mysteries, and North Carolina, so I am definitely interested in your series. I added some tags for you.


----------



## Neil_Plakcy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ooh, another golden retriever! I'll read anything about goldens because I just love mine to bits. Congrats!

The golden in my mystery isn't quite as accomplished as Cisco is; Rochester's just a big, goofy dog with a nose for detecting trouble. In IN DOG WE TRUST his owner is killed and he's adopted by her next-door neighbor, a guy who doesn't exactly love dogs. But my hero, Steve, quickly falls for Rochester's charms as they join forces to track a killer.











Neil Plakcy
IN DOG WE TRUST, for Kindle & at Smashwords
www.mahubooks.com


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind welcome and for the tags and cover images! I feel more technically challenged  every day   but I'm determined to get the hang of this.  To answer a question, Yes, I will be publishing new books in the Raine Stockton Dog Mystery series for Kindle.  The first one will be released this Christmas, and the second (I hope) shortly thereafter.  I have to write them first!

BTW I totally agree we need an Amazon category for dog mysteries.

Woofs,

Donna Ball
www.donnaball.net


----------



## Schnauzermom (Apr 29, 2010)

I've started the first one of these, and had to come back to this thread to make sure I was remembering right...that there are more of them!!!!!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi, Donna,

WOWWWWWWWW.  I haven't read your dog mysteries YET (but will) ... BUT ... aren't you the author of the Ladybug Farm books?  Those two books are among my favorites ever!!!  My question is:  Is there going to be a THIRD Ladybug book?  I'm going through withdrawal. 

You'e an amazing author!!!


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

Hi Lynn-
Thanks for the kind words!  Yes, I am the same person who wrote A YEAR ON LADYBUG FARM and AT HOME ON LADYBUG FARM.  LOVE LETTERS FROM LADYBUG FARM will be out in October, and... (top secret except to Kindle Boards)  there may be a surprise Kindle-only edition of the Ladybug Saga for Christmas.  Thanks again for recognizing me!  If I were clever enough I'd include image links to the Ladybug books, but haven't mastered Link Maker yet.   

Donna


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Donna Ball said:


> Hi Lynn-
> Thanks for the kind words! Yes, I am the same person who wrote A YEAR ON LADYBUG FARM and AT HOME ON LADYBUG FARM. LOVE LETTERS FROM LADYBUG FARM will be out in October, and... (top secret except to Kindle Boards) there may be a surprise Kindle-only edition of the Ladybug Saga for Christmas. Thanks again for recognizing me! If I were clever enough I'd include image links to the Ladybug books, but haven't mastered Link Maker yet.
> 
> Donna


Donna,

Ooooooohhhhhhh. I want a Ladybug Saga for Christmas. How exciting!!!!!!!!!!! And, of course, I'll buy Love Letters from Ladybug Farm in October. I downloaded Matchmaker, Matchmaker, For Keeps, and A Man Around the House. Can you tell I'm a fan of your writing <g>.


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, Lynn! 
Wow, and I haven't even announced the release of FOR KEEPS yet. Please be patient with the formatting on the earlier books; this has been a huge learning curve for me. I'm getting better (I hope) with every book. If you haven't already contacted me through my web site, drop me a note and I will put you on the list for my newsletter. www.donnaball.net. Happy reading!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Donna Ball said:


> Thanks, Lynn!
> Wow, and I haven't even announced the release of FOR KEEPS yet. Please be patient with the formatting on the earlier books; this has been a huge learning curve for me. I'm getting better (I hope) with every book. If you haven't already contacted me through my web site, drop me a note and I will put you on the list for my newsletter. www.donnaball.net. Happy reading!


Done, Donna. I just signed up for your newsletter.

I figured FOR KEEPS is brand brand new because the product description of the book isn't even up yet <g>. I just went through that mysef.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome to the boards!  You sound like you have LOTS of books that I need to look into!!!  



Maria


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your book


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Welcome Donna Ball, hope to see more of you


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm about halfway through Smoky Mountain Tracks and am really enjoying it so far!  I just love these boards, introducing me to books I never would have known about otherwise!  I have amazon gift certificates on the way from redeeming my credit card points so I'll have to get the others!


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to read all of the books mentioned here!  

Thanks for the info!!


----------

